# AT&T To Impose Caps, Overages



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Broadband Reports was the first to learn, and has confirmed with AT&T, that the company will be implementing a new 150GB monthly usage cap for all DSL customers and a new 250 GB cap on all U-Verse users starting on May 2. From March 18 to March 31, AT&T users are going to be receiving notices informing them of the change in the company's terms of service.

More here: http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Exclusive-ATT-To-Impose-Caps-Overages-113149


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Broadband Reports was the first to learn, and has confirmed with AT&T, that the company will be implementing a new 150GB monthly usage cap for all DSL customers and a new 250 GB cap on all U-Verse users starting on May 2. From March 18 to March 31, AT&T users are going to be receiving notices informing them of the change in the company's terms of service.
> 
> More here: http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Exclusive-ATT-To-Impose-Caps-Overages-113149


This is really tough for me (I think) I use DirecTv on demand and nextflix streaming only. AT&T or Timewarner are my only options for internet. But I will be th efirst to admit I might be worrying over nothing, I do not know how many movies that actually is...... I also use a crackle account on my google T.V.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Dodgeboy said:


> This is really tough for me (I think) I use DirecTv on demand and nextflix streaming only. AT&T or Timewarner are my only options for internet. But I will be th efirst to admit I might be worrying over nothing, I do not know how many movies that actually is...... I also use a crackle account on my google T.V.


Yeah. 250GB is a lot of data. I'm not even sure I use that much in a month but it could really add up especially if you watch a lot of HD movies. I have Time Warner and I've been waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## chachster (Aug 25, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Yeah. 250GB is a lot of data. I'm not even sure I use that much in a month but it could really add up especially if you watch a lot of HD movies. I have Time Warner and I've been waiting for the other shoe to drop.


I'm hoping it is a non-issue for me. I just converted from ATT DSL/POTS, DirecTV to the U-Verse triple play TV/Internet/Phone. Four days later I see the post at Broadbandreports.com. If I still had DirecTV and did the On-Demand (on-download as I used to call it) that would make me think twice before going to the on-demand section.

I guess it's a waiting game to see how this all settles out. Will they implement and rescind? How will they prove their meter is accurate? I have no easy way of telling my actual usage as I'm all ethernet connected to the iNID and my totals are TV/VOIP/Internet together.

I'm not sure if there is a U-Verse business class I could switch my internet to and even if there is would the price be worth it or just pay the $10, $20 overage. I used to enjoy not thinking about using it. I don't consider myself a heavy user as I don't do Netflix, but I do download itunes stuff, telecommute once in a while, play xbox 360, ps3...


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

still waiting for them to put up the "tools".. I have absolutly no idea how much I use..


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

SMOKE said:


> still waiting for them to put up the "tools".. I have absolutly no idea how much I use..


Me Too, but last month has been a slow month, watched no movies, been remodeling so my G/F and her kids can move in.....

(on a side note, maybe she will join here since she will be banned from DBTalk as my IP address is blocked there, LOL)


----------



## chachster (Aug 25, 2004)

SMOKE said:


> still waiting for them to put up the "tools".. I have absolutly no idea how much I use..


http://www.myusage.att.com/

It may or may not work yet. Since I just switched I just see it tell me that my service was disconnected.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

chachster said:


> http://www.myusage.att.com/
> 
> It may or may not work yet. Since I just switched I just see it tell me that my service was disconnected.


I checked it.. it worked thanks for the link!!!! I wonder how 2 kids playing games 24/7 on weekends and G/F doing stuff will impact it? Can't wait to see....


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Is this on business accounts too? We have AT&T here and I email alot of AutoCad files, it is pretty easy to hit 150gb in a month here?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for the link. Doesn't work for me yet (says the tool is under construction). It'll be interesting to see what pops up for me since we have no cable we use Hulu and Netflix quite a bit to supplement our OTA antenna.

While I hate the fact of a bandwidth cap my understanding that even high quality Netflix movies are only 1-4 gig each so that's a LOT of movies. So I don't think even with our "heavy" usage it won't add up to half the cap. But I'll see once the tool is available.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

chachster said:


> http://www.myusage.att.com/
> 
> It may or may not work yet. Since I just switched I just see it tell me that my service was disconnected.


Thanks for the link. Doesn't work for me yet though...



> The U-verse data measurement report is currently under construction. When completed, you will be notified if your usage exceeds the allowance. Until that time, U-verse customers should not be concerned about their usage patterns for billing purposes.
> 
> To learn more about how to manage your usage, please visit www.att.com/internet-usage


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Dodgeboy said:


> I checked it.. it worked thanks for the link!!!! I wonder how 2 kids playing games 24/7 on weekends and G/F doing stuff will impact it? Can't wait to see....


I was able to login but it said it was under construction. Were you shown usage info?


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

250 gb per month. 8.3 gb per day should be enough for me even streaming of Netflix by the kids. I am not happy about the cap. Got to pay to play they say.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

markrubi said:


> I was able to login but it said it was under construction. Were you shown usage info?


There is a bar that goes from 0 to 150GB and so far I've only used 6....


----------



## ramblin wreck (Jan 24, 2008)

We have gone strictly OTA and netflix now. We stream tv shows every night with very few movies so far. None in HD at this point. March 1st to present 17GB of usage reported by the ATT tool.


----------



## inkahauts1367066121 (Feb 17, 2011)

Link has no numbers for me yet, but I like that you can see current, previous, and historical. Looks like it will show all this year's usage...


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Comcast has been doing the same thing for awhile. Even with the kids out of school so much for snow/ice and holiday vacations, the most we've used over the last three months has been 131 gb in December.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Found out you can see how much bandwidth you have used by looking at your 2wire router/modem stats. It will be everything from the last time it was restarted. Note that it also includes TV and phone so if you have those then it may not be an accurate picture for just Internet and you'll have to wait for the monitoring page to work for you.

Anyway, in the past 28 days I have used just over 76 gigs of Internet only on my Uverse connection. Note that I am completely "cable free" and have just OTA, Netflix, Hulu and other online resources. So I think we're just fine that even in a heavy usage month we'll be well under the cap limit.


----------



## chachster (Aug 25, 2004)

bonscott87 said:


> Found out you can see how much bandwidth you have used by looking at your 2wire router/modem stats. It will be everything from the last time it was restarted. Note that it also includes TV and phone so if you have those then it may not be an accurate picture for just Internet and you'll have to wait for the monitoring page to work for you.
> 
> Anyway, in the past 28 days I have used just over 76 gigs of Internet only on my Uverse connection. Note that I am completely "cable free" and have just OTA, Netflix, Hulu and other online resources. So I think we're just fine that even in a heavy usage month we'll be well under the cap limit.


That' good. Since I have all three I really have no idea of my usage. I keep checking the myusage, but that keeps saying not ready yet. I'm hoping I am under.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> *Users Already Complaining About Inaccurate AT&T Meters*
> Are some usage numbers off by hundreds of gigabytes?
> 
> While the consumer response to AT&T's T-Mobile is generally negative, AT&T's fortunate in that the deal at least has shifted media attention away from AT&T's recent decision to start charging DSL and U-Verse users overages. As ISPs have rushed to embrace metered billing -- they often forget to make sure their usage meters actually work. Judging from forum posts by AT&T users, AT&T's effort on this front so far isn't any better. Comparing AT&T's new meter system to their firewall and router logs, several users note that AT&T's meter is off -- by as much as hundreds of gigabytes >>>


More @ DSLReports.com


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Engadget has an article about this. Data caps officially start today:

http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/01/psa-atandt-dsl-and-u-verse-landline-internet-caps-begin-tomorrow/


----------



## chachster (Aug 25, 2004)

Still no meter to show my usage. It says I should not worry about billing since I cannot see my meter. Really? Just like the sly way the cap was inserted in to the ToS by providing a link?


----------



## joelifer (Mar 22, 2011)

chachster said:


> Still no meter to show my usage. It says I should not worry about billing since I cannot see my meter. Really? Just like the sly way the cap was inserted in to the ToS by providing a link?


Same for me. 250GB is really a lot of data you need to be doing some serious downloading/streaming or have a lot of people in your household to come near that. I think I read somewhere a 2 hour Netflix streamed movie is 1GB of data and my girlfriend watches a ton of Netflix but won't come anywhere near 250GB unless she watched about 8 movies a day every day for the whole month. Not to support the capping but this is something like ATT said is only going to affect >2% of their customer base and prevent people from running a business out of their home however I understand it is the principle of the matter.


----------

